# Finished my first pen.



## GeorgeS (Oct 8, 2015)

Im pretty sure this was a Redwood Burl. It's a Penn State kit.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Oct 8, 2015)

Nice! Sure looks better than my first!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Oct 8, 2015)

pretty pen George! Tony


----------



## Sprung (Oct 8, 2015)

Nice work! Congrats on your first pen!


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 8, 2015)

Way better than my first one too ! Nicely done !


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks everybody! Been putting pens on the back burner for a while but my buddy @Chris S. told me to get off my butt, thanks Chris! This was a fun project that shows results pretty quickly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 8, 2015)

Pens rock. Quick and almost instant results. Looks awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 8, 2015)

Is that a clicker or twist? either one no matter, it still looks sweet!


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 8, 2015)

@ripjack13 That is a twist sir and thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VotTak (Oct 8, 2015)

Wow, that is very nice!!! Congratulation!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice looking pen George. Gorgeous blanks.


----------



## Jerry B (Oct 9, 2015)

Very nice for your 1st 
Love that kit, if it's the NT version, is one of my best sellers in my lower priced pen range
great looking blank and finish, job well done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 9, 2015)

Looks well turned and finished from here.
Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Oct 9, 2015)

Very nice pen George. What kind of finish did you use?
Curt

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice job on your first pen! Welcome to the addiction!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks to everyone for the kind words, finish is CA.


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 10, 2015)

@Jerry B If you don't mind me asking what do you charge for them?


----------



## Jerry B (Oct 10, 2015)

For the NT's I get $40 - $50 each depending on what I use for the blanks, 95% of my pens are all made from Burls
the more common burls fetch me $40 , the more exotic burls fetch me $50 a pen

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 10, 2015)

@Jerry B Thank you sir!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 10, 2015)

George - that's just a fantastic first. You will see guys with 50 pens on a table for sale with lesser fit and finish than that one. Really nice job.


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 10, 2015)

@NYWoodturner Thank you very much!


----------

